# what's the defiance



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Here's a link for the gelatin question that might help you: 
Powdered vs. Sheet

I think 1 stick of butter is equal to 115 grams.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I go through this conversion so much that I had to write it down. There are 10 sheets of gelatin in an ounce. I make a gelatin solution of one oz of powdered to 5 oz of powder and can use 1 oz to gel 1 lb of mousse or cream. I went nuts trying to figure out how much sheet gelatin to use to do the same thing without using the whole ten sheets if I was only making a little product (not real quick with the numbers) and it turned out to be 1.6 sheets. I figure that one package of knox, 2.75 tsp weighs 9 grams which is about 3 sheets.


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

big hat, is it the bronze type of leaf gelatin you use? That's what we have and 9 sheets weigh one ounce on our scale.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I have bronze and silver and my sysco rep there's no difference. "Good gelatin question", he said. All I can say is it must be a pretty accurate scale to discern 1/10 of an ounce. I got the info in Bo Friberg.


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

thanks. I've always just subbed both gelatins by weight, but I do prefer leaf and tend to write down my recipes with how many leaves rather than listing the weight.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

A couple of times, I've gotten sheets that were very thin, and they weighed less per sheet than the regular. I wish that I could remember the brand.


----------

